# preferred oxygen level



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

What is the preferred oxygen level for largemouth?
I haven't heard anything about these levels for years and I have forgotten what levels they prefer.
Thanks.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't have facts but i think anything below 4 ppm is tough on and adult bass. Even though i think they can handle around 2.5 parts for short periods of time, but the fish will be stressed. I would guess the bass's optimum oxygen level would be what is called supersaturated around 14 ppm. my pond at work usually is around 10 to 14 parts depending on time of the year, temp and flow through the pond. Ph and DO. will fluxuate throughout the day especially on a hot sunny calm day till night fall.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Well I'm setting here waiting in my slow arse direcway satellite connection to respond so I can get the info that was posted on bassmaster.com.
Did I mention that direcway is so slow with VPN that it isn't worth having? Well I guess I just did!

I posted the same question on bassmaster.com and this is what someone said.
"Check out the "Keeping Bass Alive" booklet provided by BASS. A pdf version can be downloaded for free from this website. Look in the Federation Section under Info...go to the Document Download pages.

You will find that oxygen capacity is directly related to temperature above the thermocline. Your drop in O2 that you have an example of is probably related to that. You are well opn your way to finding a pattern with this info...in other words I would not fish below 18 feet in that lake.

As far as pH is concerned, I would think it is best to find neutral pH or 7.0. pH also varies with temperature, but probably not noticable at those temps".


----------

